# Microondas Eslabón de Lujo



## Lagarto juancho (Oct 9, 2020)

No calienta*, *ya le cambié el magnetrón e incluso el transformador*, * lo demás funciona todo pero no calienta*, * que puede ser *? G*racias grupo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2020)

Díodo y capacitor asociados al magnetrón ?
Fusible de alta tensión ?


----------



## Toniki (Oct 9, 2020)

Comprueba el condensador asegurándote de descargarlo antes y el fusible de alta tensión, también mira el diodo


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Oct 10, 2020)

Este micro no lleva fusible de alta tensión les paso foto

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 10, 2020

Es la primera ves que veo un micro así por eso mi duda


----------



## Toniki (Oct 10, 2020)

Y el condensador lo tienes bien?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 10, 2020)

Hola, desconectando el magnetrón, llega tensión al transformador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2020)

Va de nuevo , descarga y mide el capacitor grande de 1uF y mide el díodo con una batería de 9V y un led rojo.


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Oct 10, 2020)

Ok voy hacer eso y re digo que pasa gracias


----------



## henrypal (Oct 11, 2020)

Cual es el modelo exacto del Microondas....?


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Oct 13, 2020)

Este es el modelo del microondas Eslabon de Lujo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 13, 2020

Acá les paso el modelo del microondas


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 13, 2020)

Si no llega tension al transformador, revisa;
Termico del magnetron
Termostato de seguridad
Microswitch


----------



## henrypal (Oct 13, 2020)

Aqui el manual de servicio completo con el *esquema* al final del mismo.

Los tres switch de la puerta esta bien....?
Fijate que hay dos diodos de alta tensión según el esquema. (Uno doble y uno simple)
Los relé actúan....?

Espero te sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Oct 13, 2020)

Toniki dijo:


> Y el condensador lo tienes bien?


Si lo medi y no esta en corto


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 13, 2020)

Lagarto juancho dijo:


> Si lo medi y no esta en corto


No solo en corto, sino desvalorizado. Tienes algun capacimetro?


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Oct 13, 2020)

No tengo un capaçimetro de que otra forma puedo medirlo si no es con un capaçimetro gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 13, 2020)

Quizas haya, pero es mas tedioso y requiere tiempos exactos cronometrados, calculos y demas.
Mejor comenta lo que aun no respondiste; ¿Llega tensión al transformador?


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Oct 13, 2020)

Si llegan perfectamente 220 v. El capacitor lo probé y esta bien ise la prueba de la lámpara para ver si estaba bien y lo esta el magnetron también no está en corto. Este micro no tiene fusible de alta tensión cual sera el problema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2020)

Si le llegan 220 al transformador , el magnetrón , díodo y capacitor están buenos . . . o estás midiendo mal o contrata a una bruja  🤷‍♂️


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 14, 2020)

Varias preguntas antes que llames a Annabelle...
1) Se escucha que pega el sacudon el transformador al conectar?
2) De qué manera probaste el magnetron?
3) Cómo estas probando si calienta?
4) Todos los componentes que decis que cambiaste, son nuevos o usados?


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Oct 14, 2020)

1 no pega ningún sacudón al arrancar el transformador
2 lo probé con una lámpara incandescente a 220 y haciendo masa en el armazón del magnetron y la otra punta tocando las fi has de coneccion del mismo 
3 lo probé colocando una taza con agua y poniendo para que caliente la misma y no calienta lo puse en 2:30 minutos y no calienta 
4 si el transformador es nuevo , magnetron también y el capasitor igual 
Chan que puede ser entonces


----------



## Toniki (Oct 15, 2020)

Que resultado te dio en la medida del capacimetro?


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Oct 15, 2020)

Hola al capasitor lo cambie le puse uno nuevo y al otro lo probé con la lámpara de 15w no tengo capacimetro


----------



## Toniki (Oct 15, 2020)

Y el diodo que está junto al condensador también lo has probado??


----------



## el arcangel (Oct 15, 2020)

La lámpara tenes que probarla en la ficha que van al primario del transformador las que salen de la placa o bien enchufa el trafo directo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 15, 2020)

Lagarto juancho dijo:


> no pega ningún sacudón al arrancar el transformador


Me suena que el problema esta en la alimentacion del sistema de microondas, osea que quizas llegue tension (no se donde lo mediste) pero el transformador no arranca. Conexion al transformador, fichas, cables, etc?
Verifica muy bien esa parte, y si es necesario haz lo siguiente.
1) En donde iria el transformador (desconectalo) coloca una lampara incandecente (en si da igual cual sea, la idea es comprobar que realmente está todo funcionando), y si enciende, entonces sigues por el 3
2) si no enciende, verifica absolutamente todo lo que vaya desde los 220v de entrada (inclusive el toma corriente/enchufe) hasta llegar al transformador, rele, switch, termostatos, todo.
3) prueba como te dijeron, el transformador directo, osea conecta un cable directamente al transformador, sin pasar por ninguna placa ni switch, ni nada, DIRECTO, (obviamente conectado con el magnetron, diodos y capacitor, todo lo necesario para generar las microondas), procura de que la puerta este cerrada, pon la taza de agua y conecta por un minuto (usa un cronometro, NO al azar), y fijate si calienta


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Oct 15, 2020)

Ok mañana lo pruebo y te contesto que paso


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Dic 1, 2020)

Buen día grupo tengo un microondas bgh quickchef que cuando se cierra la puerta hace un zumbido que puede ser agradecería si me pueden orientar porque no le encuentro nada raro gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2020)

¿  Anda ?
¿ Calienta ?


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Dic 1, 2020)

si funcionar funciona bien todo el microondas y el grill pero cuando deja de trabajar o lo dejas enchufado genera un ruido como si siguiera trabajando o el trafo. O el magnetron


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2020)

Seguramente sea el transformador pequeño que alimenta la plaqueta de la lógica.


----------



## Lagarto juancho (Dic 1, 2020)

Y de no ser ese trafo que otra cosa puede ser


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2020)

Sin funcionar , nada recibe corriente salvo ese.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 2, 2020)

A no ser que este funcionando mal el rele que maneja el transformador grande (el de alta tension).
Prueba en desconectarlo, o quita la tapa y verifica de donde viene ese ruido. Ojo con las tensiones y no habras la puerta, por las dudas, hasta descartar de donde proviene


----------

